# Carp fishing items...



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I am looking for one of those carp fishing tripods that have the electric alert on them. I am also looking for a bait slingshot for chumming. Thanks.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

best bet is to call westside bait in indianapolis.. their phone number is 317-636-6236.. 
when you call, ask for bite alarms(thing that beeps) and rod pod(the rod stand that bite alarm screw in).. or you can get by with banksticks at most places .. they also have the slingshot there too..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

With a little imagination you can save yourself a 100 bucks and make your rod-pod. As far as the bite alarms.Get them on E-bay and save you some money. I'm looking at getting another set for my boy. Unless of course AK you are gonna keep letting him use yours lol

Speaking of slingshots......AK


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I will do that (I work at a hardware store). What materials do you make them out of?


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

speaking of making your own. I forgot to mention this to you spencer. I liked you and you sons version of a pod. It definitely looked like it would be stable and also it must have worked well because I heard the alarm go off and a fish was landed. 

look around your house you could probably make 1 for next to nothing with extra materials that you may have laying around. I am going to make a spod. I looked at the ones everyone was using. For about $3 in materials I think I can make about 10. I am going to try it out for sure this weekend.

Marc


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Mush All you really need is a base with a cross member to mount the alarms. I'm going to make another. The one my son and I used on Sat was just a prototype til I was well enough to do another one. My newest one will be made out of PVC pipe so I can break it down to carry it. Where do you work? I'll have to get your number and let you know how the new is working out. 

Hey TORN You must have been reading my mind, lol I'm gonna make some of those also lol It should be pretty straight forward and easy to do. When are you gonna fish again? I'd like to go and see if we can catch a couple. What did you think of my "middle of the night i bet this will work" corn slinger? lol


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

that corn slinger definitely worked. The only down side that I can see if that the range is limited, but you make up for it in shear volume. Maybe range would go up with less volume? I am going to use a slim pvc pipe for the spod. I will probably make 1 like mark reese was using with the holes in the side. It also was larger than some that I have seen. I think I pretty much have it figured out. I hope to get out and do some fishing this weekend.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm at sutherlands on Nelson Road. All the pvc material you need there. Hey Chessie, can you take a pic of the prototype if you have a digi cam? Thanks a ton.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Mush send me your email [email protected] and I'll send you some pics.

Torn I was thinking of the pvc tube also, planned on a muffler clamp at one end for weight and then foam in the other for the flotation. Drill some hole and it should be good to go. 

Might be fun to get a couple 6 packs and meet up to do some frabricating.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm in..  just keep yer dogs in the cage..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Now AK you know that they only want you to come over for dinner!! lol And then after they are done with you, I'll take them out for ice cream lol I'm not sure where everyone lives but I don't have a problem coming up (to Columbus) and meeting someplace to make some stuff and then go out and do some fishing to test everything.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hell, i'll bring ice cream too.. that way i'll save you a trip.. LOL
i don't have any kind of tools nor the room to do it here..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have plenty of tools and such, we just need a central locale to do it. We could pull it off at your place if the noise of saws and drills does not bother anyone


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

when are we doing this??


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

i have tools and space in my basement. I can build anything. I build kentucky rifles from scratch (muzzleloaders). I should be able to handle a spod. let me know when you guys want to get together. I am available friday afternoon and most of the whole weekend.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lets do it sometime over the weekend so we can go out and test everything in a night fish.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Making a spod is easy...i think i can make one in under 5 mins. now.
I use mine all the time and a few of the carpers still use ones ive given them. Ive moved on and started using Korda Skyliner spods..i still use my spods, but next to the Korda ones...no comparison. Its all in what you really need to do with it...for chumming distance, ive yet to see a home-made spod perform as good as a manufactured one.
For short to med. range i have 5 catapults to cover that.

Same goes for PVC pods, i made a version and it cost less than $20 and took only 1-2 hrs to make. It worked, but when i moved onto long euro rods and big pit style BTR's, the PVC pod was not going to work. So i broke down and bought a real rod pod...Fox 3 rod Quattro, $240 + $270 for Delkim Alarms...geez...but, i dont miss the PVC pod at all. 


It is a ton cheaper to make the stuff yourself and if you use "regular" gear for carping the PVC pod works great.Its just not for everyone.

Scott

heres some ideas too:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23844


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I definitely have no problem with people buying the good stuff. I wish I could, but right now I have other priorities mainly supporting my wife while she persues a masters degree in collage. Pretty much sucks all my money out the door. I would think that home made might not be as good especially in the pod department, but I think It will be good enough for me. I purchase something to use for the nose of the spod. It should work extremely well. but if it does not it only cost me 1.99. Guys give me a call friday afternoon, or I will give ak a call friday when I get off work.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

weekends sounds good.. just keep in touch..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Was thinking about Sun if that will work for everyone. If not then someone toss out an idea.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

if you're coming up, then i'll be there..


----------

